# iMac G5 et moi avons besoins de vous !



## wouise (2 Août 2010)

Bonsoir à tous !

Mon beau-père vient de changer de Mac car son ancien est HS. j'ai donc récuperé la bête malade. Il s'agit d'un iMac G5 17". Il l'a fait diagnostiqué et le problème viendrait de la carte graphique.(Je ne sais pas qui lui diagnosticé cela pro ou pas). Un peu bricoleur et curieux, j'ai ce soir ouvert l'ordi. Je n'ai rien vu de spécial dedans . Lorsque je le branche au secteur, la led verte 1 sur le carte mère s'allume vert fixe. Lorsque j'appuie sur le bouton de mise en marche rien ne se passe. Pas de ventilo qui tourne, etc... Même si la carte graphique est morte ne devrait-il pas se passer quelque chose?

Pour info, mon beau père a eu besoin de récupérer le disque dur donc mon iMac est actuellement dépourvu de DD. 

Voici donc mes questions : 

Est ce le fait qu'il n'y ait pas de DD que rien ne se passe lorsque j'appuie sur le bouton de mise en marche (même pas un ventilo qui demarre) ?

Quel type de DD dois-je faire l'acquisiation ? J'ai vu qu'il s'agissait d'un connectique serial ATA, puis-je prendre ceux que l'on trouve en grande surface ?

A quoi sert le petit connecteur supplémentaire sur le côté vers l'emplacement théorique du DD (Voir photo ci-jointe) ?

Pouvez-vous m'aider à diagnostiquer le vrai problème du iMac? Est-ce une panne courante la carte graphique ? 

Et dois je avant toute chose remettre un DD t si oui quel formatage, quel type, etc.... ? Je dispose du CD pour réinstaller l'OS !

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et si vous avez besoins de plus amples informations n'hésitez pas ! 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## iMacounet (3 Août 2010)

Salut, donc c'est un 17" 1.6/1.8 Ghz PowerPC G5.

Le petit voyant 1 s'allume, une bonne chose. 

Est ce que quand tu appuie sur le bouton de demarrage interne (1er petit bouton noir, celui du haut) le voyant 2 s'allume brievement ?

si oui, le bloc d'alim est hs (entre temps appuie sur le 2eme bouton, reinialisation de la gestion de l'alim 2/3 sec)

et si la carte graphique est hs, ya pas grand chose à faire. Sauf si c'est des condensateurs qui sont gonflés.

Un disque dur S-ATA oui. Si l'iMac daigne d'allumer, et que tu reinstalle os x, va dans "utilitaires" => utilitaires de disque => formater le disque en mac os journalisé (HFS+)


----------



## -oldmac- (3 Août 2010)

L'alim est HS ou les régulateur d'alim de la CM. Sur les rev A les condo lâche ce qui provoque des problème graphique, après la cg peut être HS en elle même si c'est le cas, un coup de décapeur thermique et ça peut repartir.

Le fait qu'il y ai ou non de DD n'a rien à voir, mais appuie d'abord sur le bouton du reset SMU


----------



## wouise (3 Août 2010)

Bonjour à vous !

Merci pour vos réponses super rapide . Ce matin avant de partir au boulot j'ai fait les tests que vous m'indiquez et voici le résultat. J'ai tout d'abord identifier deux petits boutons a gauche des Led. J'ai essaye d'appuyer sur le bouton le plus en haut mais rie ne se passe la led 2 ne s'allume pas. Et cela fait la même chose lorsque j'appuie sur le bouton du dessous. 

Cela veut-il dire que ma carte d'alim est HS ? Hier lorsque je l'ai ouverte, j'ai constaté quelques condensateurs un peu gonflés. En plus la led verte 1 s'allume mais elle a tendance à avoir des baisses d'intensités.

Je suis bricoleur (je travaille dans la maintenance electro mecanique) y'a t-il un schema avec des points tests sur la carte d'alim ou est-il plus interessant d'acheter une carte d'alim d'occas ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## iMacounet (3 Août 2010)

C'est ton bloc d'alim qui est hs. Faut en trouver un en occase (je vais en avoir un, mais je le garde)

regarde sur ebay,leboncoin ...


----------



## -oldmac- (3 Août 2010)

Pour le test les point de test sont au dos de la carte mère mais de toute façon il faudras changer les Condo. Tu peut utiliser une alim de pc arc avec un peu de bidouille


----------



## wouise (3 Août 2010)

Je vais sortir mon testeur ce soir et regarder si je trouve quelquechose à l'alim. 

Si l'un d'entre vous en a une à vendre, je suis preneur ! 

Je vous tiens au courant de l'avancement de mes démarches pour dépanner.

Encore merci pour vos réponses !


----------



## -oldmac- (3 Août 2010)

Mais de rien on est là pour aider, t'a un oscillo ? non par ce que je pense que le multimètre peut bien t'afficher 12V sur le 12V mais le problème serais que l'alim ne maintient pas sa tension (en général il y a des condo HS dedans) et avec le multimètre du moins un multimetre digital  tu le verra pas

Sinon je vais essayer de te retrouver la page ou il t'explique pour adapter une alim ATX dessus


----------



## wouise (3 Août 2010)

Bonsoir !

J'ai ouvert mon alim mais je dois dire que j'ai vite capitulé : Tous les composants pris dans la résine, etc.... J'ai donc regardé sur internet et en France , il me semble difficile d'en trouver. 

Voici une photo de mon alim, on peut y voir quelques condensateurs gonflés sur le dessus. d'après vous cela renforce-t-il le diagnostique de la carte d'alim.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Pouvez-vous me donner une idée du prix auquel je devrais faire l'acquisition de cette carte d'occase ?

Si je n'en trouve pas, je ferai la modif d'une alim ATX !

 Bye et bonne soirée


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Août 2010)

Pour le prix d'occase 100&#8364; essaye de voir chez bricomac. Pour modifier l'alim ATX je vais essayer de retrouver la page :

http://jimwarholic.com/2008/11/apple-imac-g5-power-supply-issues-and.php
http://www.teamhackaday.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3143

Voila : tada http://supercollidercomputers.wordpress.com/2010/04/16/diy-imac-g5-power-supply-atx-external/

Pour les condos oui à mon avis la panne vient d'eux, ce sont des condos de filtrage qui répartissent les différantes étage 5V, 12V, 3V et le 24V je crois sur le G5 ... de toute façon si tu change d'alim il faudras que tu change les condos de la carte mère aussi, car d'autres problèmes seront là ou à venir


----------



## wouise (4 Août 2010)

Merci Oldmac et imacounet pour toutes ces informations. ce coup si les cartes sont entre mes mains. 

Etant en vacances la semaine prochaine, je pense que je vais m'essayer à changer les condos de l'alim puis ceux de la carte mère. Ceux de l'alim étant prix dans une sorte de colle grise, cela me fait plus peur que ceux de la carte mère. Dois-je changer tous les condos de la carte mère ?

j'ai eu des nouvelles de mon beau-père au telephone et il s'est trompé lorsqu'il m'a dit que c'était la carte graphique qui était morte ! En réalité le technicien lui aurait dit qu'il s'agissait de la carte logique. Qu'en pensez-vous ? Surtout qu'en cherchant une carte d'occase je suis tombé sur cette page : http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2173?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR Si je me fis à leur manière de diagnostiquer j'en conclue aussi que c'est la carte logique. Le résultat de la page est peut être de vendre des nouveaux macs ?

Sinon, si quelqu'un veut bien me prêter une carte d'alim pour essayer, je suis prêt à envoyer un chèque de caution le temps du prêt ou autre chose, on s'arrange au téléphone. je suis quelqu'un de sérieux.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !

Dernière petite question : Qu'est ce que la carte logique ? C'est ce que l'on appelle carte mère sur les pc u alors s'agit il réellement d'une carte que l'on peut change physiquement ? Et si c'est une carte indépendante, avez-vous une idée du prix de celle-ci !


----------



## iMacounet (4 Août 2010)

Carte Logique = Carte mère/MotherBoard.

Change les condensateurs qui sont gonflés. Ou si tu as le temps, change les tous. 
Fer à souder 25/30w maxi (ne fais pas comme moi, fer à souder 60w)

C'est soit des 1000 uF - 6,3 V ou des 1800 uF 6,3 V

Changer les condos de l'alim ? si arrive à enlever la colle.


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Août 2010)

Oui iMacounet les condo de son alim sont morte et ceux de sa carte logique aussi. Donc oui fer à souder 30W panne fine et tresse ou pompe à dessoudée avec etain électronique 60%. Pour les condo regarde les valeur dessus, inutule de tout changer seulement ceux qui sont gonflées, attention il peuvent gonflé par le haut mais aussi par le dessous du condo ! Normalement tu auras un imac tout neuf après si les condos était bien la cause mais c'est presque sûr !

Oui carte logique logicboard = carte mère ou motherboard

Ne te fie jamais aux page du support Apple !

Voila


----------



## wouise (5 Août 2010)

Encore merci de vos réponses ! Je suis désolé si je donne l'impression d'être un "chieur" mais à 29 ans ce Mac d'occase que je veins de récuperer c'est un peu comme-ci c'était mon premier vélo !  Donc j'ai vraiment de monter dessus. (En gros de le réparer, si je peux)

En ce qui concerne le fer à souder, je suis équipé en petite puissance et petite panne.(Il m'est arrivé de bricoler des consoles !).

Pour en revenir aux condensateurs, ceux de la carte mère ne me posent pas trop de problèmes car ils me semble plus accessible en terme de dessoudage,ressoudage. par contre ceux que la carte d'alim sont pris dans cette résine grise et j'ai un peu peur. 

Encore une petite question, il uniquement necessaire de changer les condensateurs cylindriques et pas les autres ? Les petits ronds marrons ou les petits carrésjaunes ? Je crois qu'il y en a dans la carte d'alim !


----------



## daffyb (5 Août 2010)

non, c'est pas la peine. Le problème ne vient pas de l'alim qui casse les condo, mais des condo cylindriques qui proviennent d'une série foireuse


----------



## iMacounet (5 Août 2010)

Change ceux qui sont gonflés sur la carte mère si il y en a.

et essaye comme ça. Puis si il démarre toujours pas, trouve toi une alim.


----------



## -oldmac- (5 Août 2010)

Non iMacounet là c'est vraiment ceux de l'alim qui posent problème, pour la pâte grise moi je l'arrache au tournevis plat mais j'y vais doucement et proprement !


----------



## wouise (9 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

Après quelques jours s'en nouvelles, voici au j'en suis. Aujourd'hui premier jour de mes vacances, j'ai couru les magasins d'electronique à la recherche des précieux condensateurs. Et là......quelle déception ! Ils avaient tous plus ou moins ce qu'il fallait : bonne capacité mais mauvais voltage donc condo trop gros,etc.... Du coup je veins de passer une commande sur internet (ou j'ai tout trouvé tension, capacité,etc...) normalement livraison des composants mercredi.

Dans la lancé, j'ai trouvé un disque dur SATA à remettre dedans ! Donc si l'alim repart, je devrais bien vous saouler avec des problèmes de logiciels et d'installation. A bientôt !


----------



## iMacounet (10 Août 2010)

Si ton iMac fonctionne =

Tu le démarre, en ayant placé le disque dur > Tu mets le cd 1 > Touche "c" appuyée > le cd se lance > utilitaires > " util... disque " Mac OS etendu (HFS+) > tu sors de ce menu > tu installe OS X > Enjoy ! > ^_^


----------



## wouise (13 Août 2010)

Et bien, ca y est ! Le monstre est reparti. Merci à oldmac et iMacounet pour vos conseils. En définit, j'ai uniquement changé les condensateurs gonflés de la carte d'alim. J'ai quand même acheté ceux de la carte mère et je les garde sous le coude au cas ou.

Par contre, je recontre déja mon premier problème. 

J'ai démarré avec le cd 1 en conservant la touche c appuyé, puis je me rends dans le menu disk Utility. Mon disque dur est bien détecté et je procède à son formatage en faisant : Erase puis Mac Os Etendu (par contre j'ai deux choix : Mac OS Extended (Journaled) et Mac OS Extended). 

J'ai essayé avec les deux choix et tout se passe bien. Sauf que lorsque je retourne dans  l'installation à l'étape ou je dois choisir sur quel disque installé, il me met un point d'interrogation dans un cercle rouge. Lorsque je sélectionne le disque une ligne d'information s'affiche est dit :"You cannot install Mac OS X on this volume. You cannot start up our computer using this volume." Et la touche "Continue" est grisée je ne peux pas cliquer dessus.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## wouise (13 Août 2010)

Bonsoir à tous !

Je vous écris car en fait, ce soir je viens de redémarré l'installation et je n'ai pu le problème que j'avais ce matin. L'installation est en cours , si j'ai d'autres problèmes je n'hésiterai pas à vous solliciter.

A bientôt je pense et merci à vous !

Bye


----------



## didgar (18 Septembre 2010)

Salut !

Ayant lu ce sujet avant l'achat et vu le prix que je l'ai touché (!), j'ai acquis ce matin un iMac G5 20" 2Ghz ALS modèle A1076 donc je suppose rev2 ! Pas de disque, pas de ram ... pas grave mais pas de rail de fixation de disque ni la sonde de t° et le câble qui va avec ... c'est un problème ça ou pas ???

La machine a *exactement* les mêmes symptômes que le tienne *wouise* ! Led 1 allumée et point ! Pas de led 2 même très brièvement lors de la mise sous tension.

Je viens de déposer l'alim et de l'ouvrir ... rien de bien particulier ... les condos ne souffrent pas de "gonflette" a priori !

Questions :

- Est-ce quelqu'un a le brochage de sortie ainsi que les tensions de sortie de cette alim ?

- Est-ce qu'on peut la démarrer à l'extérieur du boîtier comme on démarre une alim de G4 ( fil vert sur noir avec un trombone ) ?

- Celle-ci plus particulièrement pour ceux qui ont fait la manip => quels condos avez-vous changé ? Les gros, les moyens, les tout petits ?? Quelle fourchette de budget faut-il envisager ( condos ) ?

Merci d'avance & à+

Didier

PS : les condos de la CM ne souffrent pas de gonflette non plus à part deux ou trois qui sont très légèrement bombés ... je verrai ça après l'alim puisqu'il semble d'après l'expérience de ce sujet que l'alim puisse être principalement en cause !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h27 ----------

Suite 

Alors, j'ai trouvé ça ( d'ailleurs je me demande si le lien n'est pas cité plus haut dans le sujet  ) et j'ai donc démarré l'alim en reliant les bornes 15&16 ...

J'ai bien du +20v sur la borne 22 ( fil marron ) et du +5v sur la borne 9 ( fil violet ) et ... c'est tout ! Rien d'autre sur les autres bornes  So ... j'en conclus donc que l'alim est sérieusement en cause  

Pour les ceusses qui connaissent, le remplacement des condos peut-il suffire ou le pb est-il plus ... hard rock ?? 

A+

Didier


----------



## Invité (19 Septembre 2010)

didgar a dit:


> Pour les ceusses qui connaissent, le remplacement des condos peut-il suffire ou le pb est-il plus ... hard rock ??
> 
> A+
> 
> Didier



Tu cause des condos de l'alim ?
Sorry, je suis toujours lent de la comprenette


----------



## didgar (19 Septembre 2010)

Salut !



Invité a dit:


> Tu cause des condos de l'alim ?



Certes  Leur remplacement serait-il suffisant pour la remettre d'aplomb ?

A+

Didier [ qui part faire sa brocante ... :sleep: ]


----------



## -oldmac- (19 Septembre 2010)

Pour l'alim non ça doit être la partie qui fait le découplage du 12V qui est HS - ça se répare plus de nos jour les alim à découplage la seul solution là changé


----------



## didgar (19 Septembre 2010)

Salut !



-oldmac- a dit:


> Pour l'alim non ça doit être la partie qui fait le découplage du 12V qui est HS - ça se répare plus de nos jour les alim à découplage la seul solution là changé



C'est bien ce que je craignais ... Avant d'envisager un remplacement du bloc, je vais tenter d'alimenter l'iMac via une ATX externe. D'après ce que j'ai vu/lu c'est tout à fait faisable.

La seule question que je me pose, c'est l'histoire du +20V. J'ai lu qu'il était indispensable pour alimenter la partie écran ... mais j'ai aussi lu que certains avaient réussi sans le fameux +20V qui n'est pas disponible avec une alim ATX ! Peut-être une histoire de rev.x des différents iMac qui dans certains cas nécessitent et dans d'autres non ... si quelqu'un a une info fiable la dessus ... 

Pourtant ça doit bien se réparer .... mes cours d'électroniques sont très loins ( + de 20 ans ... ), je n'ai pas d'oscilloscope et surtout pas le plan de l'alim mais je suis pratiquement sûr que ce doit être possible ... Y'a t-il un électronicien dans la salle ?? 

A+

Didier


----------



## didgar (20 Septembre 2010)

Salut !

La suite des opérations.

ATX+alim d'origine ( qui ne délivre que le +20 ) + branchement rapidos =
















Mesures aux bornes du connecteur CM avant de brancher => ok !

Plug => démarrage => Boing 

Sauf que :






Point de troisième led allumée ... 

USB ok ( led rouge souris ), si je mets un dvd système, je l'entends tourner et même booter ( je reconnais les bruits ... ) ...

La machine est une rev2 ( a priori ) donc si j'ai bien suivi, cette série semble moins voire pas touchée par les condos qui font chier l'affichage  Il y en a bien quelques uns qui sont à peine bombés mais aucune fuite sur le dessus.

Si quelqu'un a une idée ... elle est la bienvenue 

A+

Didier


----------



## iMacounet (20 Septembre 2010)

Verifie la connexion de la dalle si le câble n'est pas endommagé.
Regarde si tu vois pas une lueur sur la dalle, et dans ce cas c'est l'inverter qui est hs.
Branche un écran externe.

Peut être que ta dalle ou ton inverter est/sont hors service.

Si c'est ça, j'ai les pièces de depannage.


----------



## -oldmac- (20 Septembre 2010)

Bien le montage belle bricole c'est propre je trouve, bien en ce qui concerne les condos même un peu bombé changes les directement et on verra après si rien n'y fait la cg est probablement HS donc la CM aussi fait aussi un reset PMU


----------



## didgar (20 Septembre 2010)

Salut !



iMacounet a dit:


> Verifie la connexion de la dalle si le câble n'est pas endommagé.



Fait ! Je l'ai même débranché et rebranché ... sans succès !


iMacounet a dit:


> Regarde si tu vois pas une lueur sur la dalle, et dans ce cas c'est l'inverter qui est hs.



D'après http://support.apple.com/kb/TS2094?viewlocale=fr_FR l'inverter ou la dalle sont les dernières choses à vérifier ! Si je comprends bien la logique, que la dalle ou l'inverter soient raides n'empêchent pas la led 3 de s'allumer ... donc le pb est avant !



iMacounet a dit:


> Branche un écran externe.



Je n'ai pas l'adaptateur adéquat ... et ça me fait carrément c...r de l'acheter 

A+

Didier

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h28 ----------

Salut !



-oldmac- a dit:


> Bien le montage belle bricole c'est propre je trouve, .../...



Heuuuuu ... ah bon ??? Pour tester c'est pratique mais c'est tout hein ...



-oldmac- a dit:


> .../... bien en ce qui concerne les condos même un peu bombé changes les directement et on verra après si rien n'y fait la cg est probablement HS donc la CM aussi fait aussi un reset PMU



Sur mon modèle ( 20" ALS @2Ghz, A1076, M9845LL/A comme ça tu sais tout  ) il n'y a pas de bouton reset SMU ... le reset SMU se fait dès que tu débranches le ( les pour ce qui me concerne ) cordon secteur.

J'ai fait un reset PRAM à tout hasard ... mais ça n'a rien donné. Impossible de faire un reset nvram puisque je ne vois rien ;-) Donc l'open firmware ce sera pour plus tard ... ou pas 

Bon revenons à cette histoire de condensateur, où ( ça se trouve facile ? ) et combien ( de condos et d'euros ) ?? 

A+

Didier


----------



## iMacounet (20 Septembre 2010)

http://radiospares-fr.rs-online.com/web/0571000.html


----------



## Invité (20 Septembre 2010)

Tiens au fait, iMacounet à propos d'alim de G5, si tu pense à moi


----------



## iMacounet (20 Septembre 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Tiens au fait, iMacounet à propos d'alim de G5, si tu pense à moi


Mercredi après midi je pense à toi !


----------



## didgar (20 Septembre 2010)

Salut !



iMacounet a dit:


> http://radiospares-fr.rs-online.com/web/0571000.html





A+

Didier


----------



## didgar (16 Février 2011)

Salut !

Bien qu'ayant poursuivi le projet de remettre mon iMac G5 20" en route, j'avais acheté le kit de condos, je renonce finalement. Il est donc en vente en pièces détachées ( voir ma signature ), il y a certainement de quoi récupérer !

Et toi *wouise* ? Tu as réussi à remettre le tien en route ???

A+

Didier


----------

